# 2 year ish transformation



## Muhonu (May 27, 2011)

Hey guys, I've been training for about 2 and half years.

I've done a few cuts during this time too.

I'm 13 stone 10 6ft not weighted myself for a while may have lost weight.

I have never been a person to be huge that's not my goal really. I think I could have put on more mass if didn't do the cuts.

Picture on the right I was about 68kg, that's after about 3-6 months training? Not too sure. My starting weight was around 63kg(9 stone 9) roughly.

What do you think?










I took these today, couldn't really take a picture of my back without anyone in.

I'm 83.5kg (13 stone 1) now

I'm still trying to cut!




























Last but not least my legs! they are getting stronger  not sure about size though.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Well done mate Back/Delts have really took shape. :thumbup1:


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Awesome job mate, first thing I noticed was your delts, very developed and overall impressive physique


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

dem black genetics :whistling: :thumbup1:


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

BetterThanYou said:


> dem black genetics :whistling: :thumbup1:


In all his threads someone comments this!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Amazing work!

But it has to be said...

How are the legs looking? You have been training them too, right?


----------



## Muhonu (May 27, 2011)

kristina said:


> Amazing work!
> 
> But it has to be said...
> 
> How are the legs looking? You have been training them too, right?


Haha, well I do train them. starting to love leg day. When I first started I did avoid legs for a while because my form wasn't very good.

Sorta felt like I didn't need too.

I've learned now! My flexibility isn't very good but it's getting better. Slowly but surely


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

great progress mate, your looking at a decent bodyfat % at your stage i would go on a lean bulk for the next year and grow


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Excellent progress


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Look slimmer in ur heavier weight. Gud work


----------



## Muhonu (May 27, 2011)

CobraKai said:


> whats your training like? great work.


Monday chest

Tuesday back

Wednesday arms

Thursday shoulders

Friday legs

Saturday and Sunday off

I also do spinning sometimes when I'm bothered


----------



## Hiker (Oct 17, 2013)

Delts!

Well done mate, time well spent.


----------



## Muhonu (May 27, 2011)

Lukehh said:


> great progress mate, your looking at a decent bodyfat % at your stage i would go on a lean bulk for the next year and grow


Nah I'll bulk after summer


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

@Muhonu any updates? New pics?


----------



## kf_ukbff (May 26, 2014)

Great stuff mate keep up the hard work


----------



## Muhonu (May 27, 2011)

Captain lats said:


> @Muhonu any updates? New pics?


Sure.

I took these today, couldn't really take a picture of my back without anyone in.

I'm 83.5kg (13 stone 1) now

I'm still trying to cut!




























Last but not least my legs! they are getting stronger  not sure about size though.


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

^ good job, man. Keep it up.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Good stuff man.


----------



## Muhonu (May 27, 2011)

kf_ukbff said:


> Great stuff mate keep up the hard work


Thanks  . Need to work on my wheels big time. Should have never neglected them when i first started training really. Oh well.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

looking very tidy :thumb: you should be proud of your achievements, as I'm sure you are.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Is that ya toilet/shower room? with photos of relatives in ?

Sat in the bath, stroking one out, and great nanna edna is watching you!!!!!!


----------



## Muhonu (May 27, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Is that ya toilet/shower room? with photos of relatives in ?
> 
> Sat in the bath, stroking one out, and great nanna edna is watching you!!!!!!


haha yes it is. ofcourse why not


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

Well done mate,looking good!


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Looking really good great definition, don't knock your legs either some good shape there, maybe not the size but you can work on that. Great progress, give yourself a big pat in the back!


----------



## oxxo (Jun 5, 2014)

Well done good job


----------



## Matthew5 (Mar 17, 2011)

Whats your diet and training routine mate? Very impressive physique!


----------



## Muhonu (May 27, 2011)

Matthew5 said:


> Whats your diet and training routine mate? Very impressive physique!


I eat quite large meals.

Breakfast I'll usually have 3 eggs porridge, tuna and 3 different fruits and a multivitamin

Lunch is usually something like 2 chicken breasts and vegetables

Dinner is sometimes steak with vegetables.

Pretty much just get my carbs from porridge, fruit and veg at the moment.

I sometimes have 5 meals sometimes 3 I'm not too bothered with it to be honest.

But what I do try and do is eat around 2550 calories around 64g carb 223g protein 156g fat. Around that anyway but sometimes go over I'm not like super strict.

About a gallon of water a day. Thats it really nothing over the top 

Training is also very simple.

Monday chest (abs as well if I'm bothered)

Tuesday back (spin class after if I'm bothered)

Wednesday shoulders/traps

Thursday arms(spin class if I'm bothered)

Friday legs

Sat + Sun off

I've started doing different classes too just to make training more fun like zumba tone(just a change), boxexercise ( just something different), yoga (to help with my flexibility), hour of power (just something different)


----------

